# Keepsake pillowcase dolls



## Dixie (Apr 21, 2009)

I make pillowcase dolls, they are really pretty. What's neat about them is you can incorporate heirlooms from someone you care about. For example, if you have a handkerchief that belonged to your grandmother, or even a piece of jewlery, you could add it to the doll. The handkerchief could be made into aprons, part of the dress, the fluffy sleeves etc.

http://www.dailystrength.org/people/111 ... s-videos/6

Does anyone quilt? I do that too


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 21, 2009)

Those are really sweet!


----------



## Chay (Apr 21, 2009)

Dixie those are very nice. Makes me think of "Little House on the Prairie"


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Dixie those are darling , good work , are they hard to make?

Kitn


----------



## Lindy (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh Dixie those are absolutely lovely!  I really like them.....


----------



## xraygrl (May 5, 2009)

Those are pretty!


----------

